
Google's CEO Doesn't Use Bullet Points - theBashShell
https://www.inc.com/carmine-gallo/how-googles-ceo-creates-brain-friendly-presentations.html
======
TheOperator
I can't wait after all these stories about companies doing away with bullet
points to see some bullet point using maverick shaking up the industry.

------
craftinator
Nope, he's too busy invading your privacy to use those!

